# Fearnet.com problems?



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone else here have issues with the videos on fearnet? They always stop halfway through-- movie or show, it doesn't matter, it freezes and then when I try to play it again the site itself seems to freeze.

It's super frustrating, cause they have some decent freebies over there!


----------

